# Casio Z80 oder Ixus 70?



## Johihc (23. April 2008)

Hi,
Ein Bekannter von mir braucht ne neue DigiCam. Er hat seine alte (Ixus 40) verrloren. Jetzt möchte er sich die Ixus 70 kaufen. Ich habe im die 
Casio Exilim EX-Z80 empfolen, weil ich mit Casio sehr zufrieden bin. Jetzt kann er sich nicht entscheiden. 
Was meint ihr, welche ist besser?


----------



## AMDSempron (23. April 2008)

Ich würde an seiner Stelle zu der Casio greifen, unsere Familie hat schon mehrere Casio, bei bisher keiner sind irgendwelche Probleme aufgerteten. Außerdem empfinde ich die Menüs von anderen Kameras, zumindest dennen die ich in den Fingern hatte, fast alle ziemlich mies.


----------



## derseppl (23. April 2008)

Ich würde zur Ixus 70 greifen. Habe selber die Ixus 75 und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Superscharfe Bilder, sehr gute Nahaufnahmen und natürliche Farben. 

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Exilim's immer einen leichten Blaustich haben würden. Ob das sicher stimmt weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## AMDSempron (23. April 2008)

Ähm, nö, das mit dem Blaustich nich unbedingt, allerdings bekomme ich bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnisse Schwierigkeiten mit dem Bildrauschen, bei automatischer Einstellung knallt die Kamera automatisch ISO1600 rein, sieht übel aus, mit nen paar Tricks aber gehts ziemlich gut, auch bei den schwierigsten Verhältnissen, bei guten hast du eh keine Probleme, einfach drauf los knipsen 
Allerdings noch was: Ne Kamera mit weißichnichwievieldicken Megapixelzahlen is Quatsch, nen Kumpel von mir hat ne Spiegelreflex mit 5MP, die Bilder sind einfach nur geil, meine Casio dagegen mit 6MP is nich so toll. Gerade die neuen Kameras haben meist einen kleineren CCD Chip, die MP Zahlen wachsen aber fröhlich weiter, ein Trend der mir nich gefällt...


----------



## derseppl (23. April 2008)

Ich muss bei meiner bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen auch die Einstellungen für ISO usw. manuell vornehmen. Das Bildrauschen bei ISO1600 ist wirklich böse, ja. 

Soweit hast du schon recht, aber beim Teleshopping hat das wohl Erfolg. 
Spiegreflexkameras stehen in punkto Bildqualität eh außer Konkurrenz. Allerdings bin ich bei meinen Postern ganz froh, dass ich 7MP hatte


----------



## exa (23. April 2008)

wenn er die ixus 40 hatte sollte er zur ixus 70 greifen, er kennt die menüs und wird sofort loslegen können, von der qualität her kann man da auch nix falsch machen...


----------



## AMDSempron (24. April 2008)

derseppl schrieb:


> Ich muss bei meiner bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen auch die Einstellungen für ISO usw. manuell vornehmen. Das Bildrauschen bei ISO1600 ist wirklich böse, ja.
> 
> Soweit hast du schon recht, aber beim Teleshopping hat das wohl Erfolg.
> Spiegreflexkameras stehen in punkto Bildqualität eh außer Konkurrenz. Allerdings bin ich bei meinen Postern ganz froh, dass ich 7MP hatte


Das mit der Spiegelreflex warn Beispiel, dass Kameras mit weniger Pixeln auch geliere Fotos machen könnnen, ich fand das nur immer wieder lustig, jeder der die Kamera sah, hat sofort nach den MPs gefragt, obwohl die fast zu vernachlässigen sind, heutzutage bekommst du doch fast nichts mehr unter 6MP, willst du dir mit diesen Riesenfotos die Wand tapezieren, wenn da dann Bildrauschen is weil zu viele Pixel aufm Silizium sind?
Die Casio beispielsweise hab ich glaub 8,2MP, hab gestern mal nachgeguckt, habs noch son bissle im Kopf. Ich kann ja auch mal guggn, welche Kamera ich ihm empfehlen würd wenn er sich nich auf beide beschränkt und den Geldrahmen angibt


----------



## SeoP (24. April 2008)

schonmal an die Kodak easy share Reihe gedacht (Z650 aufwaerts) 
die sind auch in diesem Preissegment und machen ebenfalls richtig gute Bilder. UND: Du unterstuetzt ein deutsches Unternehmen


----------



## derseppl (24. April 2008)

Ja aber solange ein guter Chip verbaut ist, sind hohe MP-Zahlen nicht unbedingt von Nachteil. Ich erkenne bei mir z.B. kein Bildrauschen, aber bei der älteren Cam von meinem Vater, welche 12MP als Option hat, ist das Bildrauschen schon pervers stark.

Welche Kamera in dem Preissegment übrigens auch noch gerne und anscheinend zurecht empfohlen wird, ist die Fujifilm F40fd.


----------



## Johihc (26. April 2008)

Danke!
Mein Bekannter nimmt jetzt die Ixus


----------



## exa (26. April 2008)

gute entscheidung, damit is er schon vertraut und die quali stimmt...


----------

